# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  من أشـد مـا يحـزنـك يــو م الحــساب !!!

## أم أروى المكية

من أشد ما يحزنك يوم الحساب !!
 أنك لا تستطيع أن تعطي أباك أو أمك أو حتى ولدك حسنة واحدة مع حبك الشديد لهم ،ولكن في المقابل ستكون مرغماً على إعطاء هذه الحسنات لشخص كرهته فاغتبته أو ظلمته !!
ولذلك سمي يوم التغابن . فتأمل ما تقول قبل أن تقول .

منقول...

----------


## العاصمية

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أم أروى المكية

وجزاك مثله أخيتي .

----------

